# [POLL]*[OS] - .: Windows 8 and You == What are your plans? :.



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

*Who will make the jump*​
*Who is going to swith to W8/WP8 when it Comes out*

Yes422.22%No844.44%Meh....527.78%What is W8/WP8?15.56%

*If you are jumping, what are you coming from*

Android - Phone836.36%Android - Tablet313.64%iOS - iPhone/iPod x29.09%iOS - iPad00.00%Blackberry - Phone00.00%Blackberry - Tablet00.00%WebOS - Phone00.00%WebOS - Tablet14.55%Staying put836.36%


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Here is some reading material that has been put out their by Big Red themselves and a video included in the Engadget blog as well.
Building Windows 8
Engadget - Microsoft details Windows for Arm WOA

Thoughts? 

Consumer Preview - Activation KEY: DNJXJ-7XBW8-2378T-X22TX-BKG7J


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I run the developer preview on my desktop, and I hate it... wish I never put it on there.

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## qwirked (Sep 20, 2011)

I wouldn't switch from my phone but if it's viable and smooth I might make my first tablet Win8.

Not likely but it could happen.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Running Windows 8 in VM... sucks ass

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I may switch from Windows 7 to Windows 8 (talking desktop computing here). One big thing I think people are misunderstanding is that the new Metro UI can be turned off for the classic desktop/start menu. Everyone thinks that they completely did away with it.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I am looking forward to running the release coming at the end of the month in a VM to check it out. I just renewed my action pack so that I will be able to run the professional version of W8 when it drops as my primary system drive.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

g00s3y said:


> I may switch from Windows 7 to Windows 8 (talking desktop computing here). One big thing I think people are misunderstanding is that the new Metro UI can be turned off for the classic desktop/start menu. Everyone thinks that they completely did away with it.


I know... turned it off long time ago. Wish they provided an option to downgrade back to windows 7.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I will either dual boot or run W8 in VM until it gets gold disk and released. I personally like the "W7 layout" so I don't expect any issues running W8 and look forward to all the changes. Maybe we should start a thread for all the home brewed NAS's out there as well to get a feel for what folks are running etc and "how to" etc


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I voted in your poll, but you had to choose an answer for the second question even if you were not going to switch. I voted on android phone and tablet for that one because thats what I have. So... I will not be switching. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Not sure how to change that, so I added an option to "stay put"


jellybellys said:


> I voted in your poll, but you had to choose an answer for the second question even if you were not going to switch. I voted on android phone and tablet for that one because thats what I have. So... I will not be switching. Just throwing that out there.


2 stars on two votes - apple/linux fans? haha


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

If there were a windows phone on verizon that had a larger (4 or up) screen with LTE, I would already have one.... but the push has been android, until verizon and others step up the windows phone options, it will remain a non competitive phone. I have a few friends who have the current WP and honestly it's much smoother and quicker then android....however it's lacking lte and a larger screen.


----------



## nath5 (Oct 3, 2011)

I am a Microsoft lover but windows eight is the worst idea ever for a desktop. Touch device maybe, traditional device heck no!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

If you are talking about the metro UI, you can turn it off and have W8 have the "W7" desktop experience.


nath5 said:


> If there were a windows phone on verizon that had a larger (4 or up) screen with LTE, I would already have one.... but the push has been android, until verizon and others step up the windows phone options, it will remain a non competitive phone. I have a few friends who have the current WP and honestly it's much smoother and quicker then android....however it's lacking lte and a larger screen.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Gman said:


> Not sure how to change that, so I added an option to "stay put"
> 
> 2 stars on two votes - apple/linux fans? haha


Thanks changed my vote. I voted the topic 2 stars just because it was not very high quality.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

So with the windows consumer preview going live tomorrow, who is going to download it? I am planning on running it in a virtual machine, but my experiance from the W7 RC's etc was that it was pretty darn stable to run as a daily driver, might dual boot.

On the mobile front, Verizion - Give me a damn Nokia Lumia 900 in white and cyan with LTE already! I am dying to give you my money and switch from sprint!


----------



## Joshmccullough (Feb 2, 2012)

Saw the preview videos on several blogs from MWC, it looks like hell.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

running it now, loving it, posting this in it. Just need to regedit to or use the metro disable if you aren't running it on a tablet. Improvement over W7 in some areas that are sublte like ribbon on the windows explorer. But for those that don't care to try it out, you can run it as you currently run W7 and it has improvements over W7. Running smooth in virtualbox virtual machine.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

- Top left corner : brings up apps, can cycle back and forth, pin or close apps
- Bottom left brings up metro UI to switch back and forth
- Right clicking in apps brings up options/etc
- Bottom right brings up charms menu
- Setup the mail "app" with my gmail, love how the live tile updates etc
- Right clicking on a tile brings up app specific settings

I am sure being able to toggle back in forth will make it into final version, but login with windows live/sky drive is pretty slick.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

extraction options/actions built right into the windows explorer!! pretty sweet


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Updated post 1 with the consumer activation key in case anyone needs it


Gman said:


> Consumer Preview - Activation KEY: DNJXJ-7XBW8-2378T-X22TX-BKG7J


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Bottom right in Metro to zoom out, right click on a block of tiles/etc and you can name them however you want. Plus you can grab a block of them and move them around as a whole. The more I play with metro, the more I am convinced that not only is this great on the desktop, but it immediately will feel at home and functional with a tablet.


----------

